
The American Dream Is Alive in China - cryptozeus
https://palladiummag.com/2019/10/11/the-american-dream-is-alive-in-china/
======
baybal2
The West in my opinion has lost a lot of what made it "The West" we knew it. I
saw a decade of negative progression, and things getting more broken than
before with each year.

Instead of West increasingly becoming a warped, and incomplete mirror image of
China, why not to go with the real thing?

------
thebooktocome
I dunno, this article is a bit too negative on China for someone who wants to
immigrate there.

